# Pioneer AVIC-HRZ09 no function at all



## ahhhx2 (Apr 1, 2008)

any 1 can help my Pionner Carrozzeria AVIC-HRZ09?
now this player LCD screen is blank & all button no function. i send to Pionner authorise repair centre, they don't know repair it, coz local not selling this model. some 1 told me, coz of the HDD was formated, i need the software/program to install it back will working well. is this true? where can i get the software/program?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

UMMM,
Pioneer? If it was a Pioneer repair center than they screwed it up and must replace it!If you did then not sure where to get the program from but once you get it you can use a usb port for it to install it with.

Good Luck!


----------

